# mk4 99.5 jetta rear caliper upgrades?? e-brake sticks constantly...calipers junk.



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

so i have a 99.5 TDI jetta that has rear disk. problem is the ebrake is always sticking. i have cleaned and freed up the armature before, it works for a while, and then fails. Are all VW rear calipers junk? mk2's were always sticking, as i remember.
anyway- i would like to find some calipers and was wondering what other rear brakes would bolt right on, and for what years, and what is a better cailper setup for the rears? if i can find a bigger or better caliper i would like to do so as they need switching out anyway.
any opinions? MK4 GTI rears vs GLI rear disk (are they any different from what i currently have? 
thanks


----------



## jetta_sport_edition_tdi (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: mk4 99.5 jetta rear caliper upgrades?? e-brake sticks constantly...calipers junk. (spenceroma)*

Try this link it will give you all the info you'll need and all the mk4 brakes.

 http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1...e.htm


----------



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: mk4 99.5 jetta rear caliper upgrades?? e-brake ... (jetta_sport_edition_tdi)*

that is fantastic. thank you very much!


----------

